# Nike + sans internet?



## Tekta (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjours à tous!

Après quelques recherches sur internet mais infructueuses, je viens ici demander votre aide!
J'ai prévu d'acheter le kit Nike + pour ipod dans quelques semaines, pour courir en ville. Jusque là pas de problème, en rentrant chez moi j'ai internet pour mettre mes infos de cours à jour.
Mais il se trouve que l'été, là où je vais en vacances, je n'ai pas internet! Mais j'ai tout de même envie de continuer à utiliser le nike +.
Je voulais donc savoir si je pouvais continuer à courir avec, et une fois finis, quand je branche mon Ipod sur mon mac, est ce que Itunes peut enregistrer les infos pour les envoyer à Nike plus tard, une fois que j'aurais de nouveau la connexion internet?
Ou bien est ce que les infos restent dans le ipod et je peux continuer à faire d'autre séances?

Merci d'avance en espérant avoir une réponse


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

Personne??


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juin 2010)

salut,

pour infos tes séances d'entrainement sont enregistrées dans l'ipod...

donc si tu as assez de place sur ton ipod cela ne devrait pas posé de problème lorsque tu syncroniseras ton ipod avec ton ordi connecté à internet tes données seront transmises sur le site de nike+


----------

